# Does Anyone Use An Arvika Bike Rack



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Saw this at our storage lot. Apparently they are made in Canada and have very few dealers in the US. One of them happens to be near my house. Just wondering if anyone has tried one and would like to share their thoughts on it.

Arvika travel trailer bike racks


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> Saw this at our storage lot. Apparently they are made in Canada and have very few dealers in the US. One of them happens to be near my house. Just wondering if anyone has tried one and would like to share their thoughts on it.
> 
> Arvika travel trailer bike racks


Hmmm...looks like a nice rack. Let us know if you find a dealer.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

There is one dealer that is only a couple of miles from me. I started looking at the picture I took of the rack at the storage yard and realized that even if it does fit my 2008 21RS I may never be able to get the tank cover off again. Will have to investigate further.


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

I made my own bikerack just like this.... Less than half the cost they want for this rack. Checkout my gallery pics, It is very solid and the bikes do not wiggle or shack at all.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Resqtool844 said:


> I made my own bikerack just like this.... Less than half the cost they want for this rack. Checkout my gallery pics, It is very solid and the bikes do not wiggle or shack at all.


Nice job!


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I just saw this mount someone made to attach any standard 2" bike rack to the front of the trailer. I may look into making one like it for myself. The factory molded propane tank cover won't be a problem for me, because mine broke into many pieces.

http://www.rv.net/CFORUM/index.cfm/fuseaction/thread/tid/19723247/gotomsg/25071170.cfm#25071170


----------

